# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Pakan Koi bergizi... save your money!

## h_andria

_Just sharing!_
saya hanya membagikan sedikit resep pakan koi tradisonal.... dengan mencoba memanfaatkan sisa makanan di rumah berupa nasi sisa atau yang tidak termakan (biasanya kemarin/semalam) dan saya campur dengan udang rebon yang saya beli di pasar pasar dengan harga per kilogram sekitar 18 rb - 22 rb..

Apabila anda mempunyai waktu luang di saat _week end_ atau liburan.. bisa mencoba sebentar untuk memanjakan koi kesayangan anda.. mudah dan murah biayanya... 

ini bahan dasarnya .. Nasi dan Udang Rebon yang anda bisa dapatkan di pasar.. 
 

lalu kedua bahan diatas... dicampurkan menjadi satu.. biasanya saya menggunakan komposisi 1 Nasi dengan 3 Udang rebon (1:3), apabila komposisi udang lebih banyak semakin baik...

Nasi saya gunakan untuk pengikat udang rebon agar tidak mudah hancur di dasar kolam .. lalu campur kedua bahan tersebut dan aduk sehingga merata .. 

seperti ini penampakannya ..


lalu... aduk terus bahan diatas hingga nasi dan udang rebon menjadi utuh dan menyatu.. biasanya nanti akan berbentuk bola.. seperti ini ..


Welcome! Anda telah mendapatkan pakan terbaik dengan gizi terbaik untuk koi kesanyangan anda!.
Biasanya saya membagi dengan ukuran kepalan tangan dan saya simpan di dalam kulkas dan bisa digunakan sebagai pakan koi dala beberapa hari..


setiap saat akan memberi makan koi, saya tinggal mengambil stocknya dari kulkas dan memberikannya sedikit demi sedikit untuk koi..
hmm... mereka akan berebutan...!! =))

sudah setahun lebih saya tidak pernah membeli pakan koi berupa pelet karungan, sekarang dengan pakan yang saya buat sendiri.. biaya pakan koi jauhhhh lebih murah... koi tampak sehat dan licah, mencegah pot belly, warna koi cerah, pertumbuhan koi yang pesat dan yang utama adalah kotoran/amoniak ex makanan nya tidak berupa lumpur yang mengendap di filter... air kolam tetap bening (pakan tidak membuat keruh) dan lebih udah membersihkan kotoran yang ada di filter..

Bila anda tertarik silakan mencoba... dan terima kasih telah membaca sekedar tulisan ini...

_Just sharing! save your money_

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vom champioship

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

> om.....dari kulkas (freezer) langsung di feed ke koi apa gak masalah ? Kan dari suhu beku tuh? boleh share growth tercepat dgn pakan ini om ? menarik nih sbg alternatif pakan pelet.thanks


saya simpan di kulkas tapi bukan yg di freezer (beku)... 
kalo saya bandingkan dengan pakan lokal... body dan growth masih bagus dengan racikan di atas.. dan yg utama.. koi gak pot belly dan kualitas air tetap bagus, bening dan kotorab di filter bukan berupa lumpur... kebetulan saya pake media japmat dan bioball.. filter mudah sekali dibersihkan..
saya sudah setahun tidak menggunakan pelet  sebagai pakan.. dan hanya menggunakan racikan di atas..

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irone78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

> Om Harri pakai nya rebon segar atau kering om? 
> btw Tq untuk sharing nya


Saya pake bukan udang rebon yg fresh/basah... 
Kayanya sdh di keringin.... Foto udang rebonnya ada di halaman pertama om...

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abraham Sanda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abraham Sanda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Loh kata yg udah nyoba  (om Andria).....air nya malah lebih bening, kolam jd lbh bersih....gimana om?

----------


## bleach

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

